# Wanted to hire: Small Arms Trainer operator in Cold Lake



## Lance Wiebe (20 Jun 2015)

Anyone in the Cold Lake area want a job operating the SAT Trainer?
The ideal candidate will be DP3A qualified, with experience in running small arms ranges as an FPO or RSO.
Experience with the SAT not required, but it would be nice. I will train any suitable candidate to operate.
Any interested personnel can either PM me or email me at lance.wiebe@meggitt.com

Lance


----------

